# Jimmy



## tamoor.tt (Sep 11, 2018)

My dog. He is 6 years old.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Cute!!! Good looking dog!


----------



## Baylor (Aug 9, 2018)

Jimmy is a handsome fella. What breed or breeds is he?


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

What a beautiful boy !!!


----------



## petguides.co (11 mo ago)

jimmy is very handsome boy


----------

